# Substrate ???



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm going to be setting up a 46 gallon bow front for a planted tank. I was wondering what you all think of substrates? I have one bag of Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate, should I just get more of that or should I mix other kinds with it. I'm not sure. I've only used sand and gravel before. Did not really like the sand. So any and all suggestions welcome. Thank you!

Edited to add I was looking online and found Flora Max, would it be good to mix these together???


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know if you have gotten your answer yet Josea, but I use floramax in my aquarium. It was half the price of flourite at petsmart. If you use nothing but eco, you'll probably want to use root tabs around (not under!) the plants that are heavy root feeders. You could also use soil for instant nutrients, but if you go that route please be sure to do your research, and follow the proper steps. The reason I say that is I recently had a bad experience with some potting soil I used at the bottom of my aquarium.
Anyway the root tabs are very easy to use, and I don't see anything wrong with mixing eco with floramax (soooo much cheaper).
Good Luck


----------

